# Do bettas want friends?



## BubsyismyBetta

I have a male betta, Bubsy, and he's in a 10g tank by himself and I know what fish are compatible with male bettas and what fish aren't, but I'm just not sure if he _wants_ friends. Obviously, each betta is going to be different and have different personalities, but has anyone noticed that their betta liked being alone better than having company in the tank? I have had Bubsy for about two months now and is doing great, he is active and willingly eats from my hand, etc., I'm just afraid that he might get mad at me if I try to put other fish in the tank. I know I could try and see what happens, but I don't want that to ruin our bond that we have if he doesn't want company. I wish he could talk so he could tell me if he wanted some friends!

So, the question I am asking, do bettas like being alone or like having company around? Thank you!


----------



## Ripley

I think my guys like having company. My first betta was with a molly and a paradise (yes, bad plan - but it worked!). When I got rid of those two to new homes, he shared his ten gallon with my other betta. Once I got the 33 going, I put him in it to help it cycle. He seemed kinda loney in there, and when I put my five new platies in there, he got pretty happy! No bubble nests or anything (not that they'd hang around with the filter...) but I think I can see a difference in his behaviour. He's not chasing them around at all - and they actually will all float with him when they're waiting for dinner! Now, my other betta hasn't been in with anyone (well, okay, he was with the molly and paradise for a day or so), but I think he's pretty lonely now that he's in the 10 gallon by himself. I'm debating whether to get a divider for the 33 and give him a corner of it, or to get him some friends. I think he'd really like some, since he seems pretty lonely right now.

Now, that probably didn't really answer your question. But... My bettas do like company!


----------



## violet

I have never had a betta be noticeably happier with friends.

I did have one, Rudy :rip: who enjoyed bossing around some other fish. He would chase them to see them swim away. Harmless, just annoying. Rudy's brother goes around and glares at the other fish like he is making sure they are behaving themselves. I have an old pink veiltail who is a really good fish and doesn't care as long as no one disturbs him. None are happier to have company though. But I think they benefit by rearranging things, adding or removing decor so there is something new to explore.

If YOU want to add fish maybe you could pick a fish which doesn't come to meet you to beg for food. That rules out most fish but could still give you *alone time* with Busby.

violet


----------



## Damon

Bettas do not want friends. They are solitary by nature and usually fend off any other fish in their territory. They seek females and food. Thats it.


----------



## BubsyismyBetta

Thank you all for the advice and ideas. Hmmm...maybe I'll just keep him alone.


----------



## Alin10123

BubsyismyBetta said:


> Thank you all for the advice and ideas. Hmmm...maybe I'll just keep him alone.


 Yes, keep him alone, give him more room than the jar that he came in. Make sure his water conditions are right, then keep up with water changes and he will be a happy camper.


----------



## darkfalz

Alin10123 said:


> Yes, keep him alone, give him more room than the jar that he came in. Make sure his water conditions are right, then keep up with water changes and he will be a happy camper.


He's living like a king in 10 gallons. If only all Bettas could be so lucky! I thought mine was pampered in a 5g 

What I like about Bettas, besides their obvious charm and appearance, is they are very easy to feed and keep happy. Since there's only one, no problems with competition or evening things out, and because they have nice sharp teeth, they can eat pellets which are easier to feed and give an exact amount than flakes or granules.

Also remember with Bettas is they have different needs to most fish, most fish prefer a decent current and good oxygenation of the water, the Betta really prefers the only enough current to circulate the heat, and doesn't need much oxygenation at all. So a simple sponge filter does the job. This is another reason why it's better to keep them alone.

Let him flare at his reflection once a week, and that's all the company he needs (besides you, of course!).

I've had health problems with Bettas that probably came from my own silly adding of precautinary and "helpful" medications which probably just made the fish ill as well as their weak immune systems from pet store conditions but the Betta I have right now is one healthy and happy boy. I hope he lives longer than all my previous Bettas. Simplicity is the key. Clean water, good food with variety, and some attention every day.


----------



## Puffer Pita

darkfalz said:


> Let him flare at his reflection once a week, and that's all the company he needs (besides you, of course!).


Personally, I disagree with this and don't believe in ever making a betta flare. I am a firm believer that its stressful to them and, IMO, no different than poking a dog with a stick to make it mad because it looks neat when its hackles are raised. That's pretty much what flaring in a betta is, its him raising his hackles. Others can, and probably do, disagree with me but I think its unethical and abusive to make them do it on purpose.


----------



## darkfalz

Flaring is just a display, it warns off intruders and it also impresses the females. It makes the fish feel like a "man". By your definition, spawning Bettas would be cruel.


----------



## Damon

darkfalz said:


> Flaring is just a display, it warns off intruders and it also impresses the females. It makes the fish feel like a "man". By your definition, spawning Bettas would be cruel.


I agree 100%. Flaring is natural and brings out breeding instincts. Its excersize for bettas. No different than you or I lifting weights or jogging.


----------



## Puffer Pita

I understand that its natural and instinctive. Its also natural and instinctive for a dog to raise its hackles, doesn't mean its a good thing to make them do it. Bettas flare when they feel threatened, aggressive and/or courting a female. Otherwise known as stressful situations. No. spawning bettas isn't cruel because you're not making them flare unnecessarily. But making them flare otherwise is, IMO. It stresses them unnecessarily. I don't know about you guys but when I jog or lift weights, its not stressful, its relaxing.  

As I said, others will disagree with me. I was just stating my opinion.


----------



## Christine

Boxermom said:


> I don't know about you guys but when I jog or lift weights, its not stressful, its relaxing.


*laugh* I wish I could say the same...


----------



## Guest

You could get a divider for the tank and put another male betta on the other side. It would look cool and they get plenty of exercise everyday by seeing each other.


----------



## Mobydock

Flaring stressful to bettas? Did you pull this idea out of "mostly-fit-could-stand-lose-a-few-pounds air?"

This is a fish, not a dog. If that's how you're basing this opinion, you should stop your dog/s from urinating on fire-hydrants and marking their territory.


----------



## Puffer Pita

Interesting. If someone voices an opinion different than yours, feel free to insult them, eh, rather than try to have an intelligent dialog about it? And just an FYI, my dog's DON'T urinate on fire hydrants, to mark their territory or otherwise, thanks very much.


----------



## Guest

Moby, that was uncalled for.


----------



## Mobydock

Sorry, didn't realize people here were so sensitive.

I really do want to know where this opinion comes from though. We've had some well experienced betta keepers/ breeders come through here and I've never heard of occasional flaring having a negative effect. Nor have I herd anything of the sort reading elsewhere, or talking directly to well experienced breeders. I have herd of some of these people encouraging their bettas to flair on occasion though.


----------



## harif87

Since were voicing opinions, my opinion is that making a betta flare is healthy whether or not he likes it or not. Imagine sitting on the couch all your life, yeah someones gotta push you off the couch, without a doubt you wont like it, but is it disputable that its not for your own good? 

Also, in my opinion, its not like poking a dog with a stick, its more like putting some incense next to someone who is half asleep to wake him up so he will feel lively.......thats my opinion ......


----------



## violet

I've had them flare at rocks, plants, snails, bubbles, the heater, the cat, a bottle of Prime, me and just about everything else at one time or another.

Male fish display. Period. I'd be concerned if one of mine DIDN'T ever flare.

Chill


----------



## Guest

> Bettas do not want friends


I disagree, based on my experience with my male betta. He lived in a 5g planted tank by himself for a few months. When my other betta died, Charlie, the newer one moved into the 10g planted tank. He was alone for a couple weeks. While in the 5g and 10g by himself he never made a bubble nest. He ate fine and seemed happy, but no bubbles. After he was in the 10g for a couple weeks, I added 6 harlequin rasboras. After a few days with them, he made a bubble nest and the made one every week after that. I truly believe that he is happier with tankmates. Isn't making bubble nests when they're aren't any females around a sign that they are happy? 

I'm going to be moving the harlies into a bigger tank soon and have to find somewhere for my betta, as I'm redoing the 10g and getting some Apistos. I'm really gonna be sad to stick him back in a 5g...I know he didn't like it there.

I'm only going by my experience with this betta. He chases the harlies every now and then and this entertains him. He has never acted aggressively towards them.

If you want to add some fish, go with Harlequin rasboras. They are active, quick little fish who would go well with a betta. I've had neons with my other betta and they hid all the time. I wouldn't suggest them because they were pretty intimidated by him. I also tried cherry barbs and he wouldn't leave them alone.

It probably depends on their own personalities (or fishonalities) as to how they will react with tankmates...but you could try the harlies, if you want.


----------



## Guest

My crowntail betta sometimes flares at me when I get to close to the tank and he flares at his neighbor once I turn the tank light out.

I agree with violet because one of my bettas never flared and I never knew why but then a few days later he became sick then he died a few days later.


----------



## darkfalz

JustOneMore20 said:


> Isn't making bubble nests when they're aren't any females around a sign that they are happy?


I'm not so sure about this. I've noticed lots of Bettas in pet stores make bubble nests in their foul little cups, but then won't once they are free swimming in a large heated tank. So I don't think it's something you can always go by. There's something other than "happiness" which seems to stimulate them into nest building.


----------



## Ringo

maybe they just build bubblenests cause there bored? (jus' a thought)


my ct dont seem to mind the other fish, whenever i put an algea wafer in the tank my betta is always there getting his share of it, but then again every betta has his own personalitly (mine is pretty relaxed, and he tries to act like he cory cats)


----------



## alfybetta

Well, bubblenests (from what I've read from other breeders on the Bettas4All forum) are made when the males are happy or when the male is in view of other males. I would imagine that seeing other males would make them territorial and also make them want to build a bigger, sturdier bubblenest than the other males around to attract a female for spawning.

From my experience, Bettas love company. It's not like they won't live without a companion, but for awhile I kept my Veiltail male in a 2.5 gallon tank with 2-3 ghost shrimp. He loved to chase them around, but they kept dying (they'd leap up into the filter and the water level would get so low that they'd just dry out in the filter.) After my bout with the ghost shrimp, I got a plecostamus, but he hated that thing. I recently put him into a 10 gallon and removed the plecostamus a few days ago. Now he's finally starting to build bubblenests again!


----------

